# Sep 08 BMOQ - ALL LOCATIONS



## Arctic007 (8 Jul 2008)

Any CEOTP people or otherwise expected at St. Jean 1 Sep 08?


----------



## gunner065 (11 Jul 2008)

I won't be there in September (IAP bypass), but will most likely join the group in late October to complete the BOTP portion.  I am CEOTP, going MARS on the West Coast (Vic, BC).


----------



## WaveDancer (14 Jul 2008)

I'm also CEOTP and I'll be there! Just found out today... ;D


----------



## Dakal (15 Jul 2008)

I'll be attending the BMOQ in September! Getting sworn in on the 20th in Toronto. 

(DEO MARS Officer, Navy btw)


----------



## gunner065 (17 Jul 2008)

I just got the BOTP course loading message and I will meet the group starting in September, in late October.  All the best of luck for the IAP portion, while you sweat it out in St-Jean, I'll sweat it out on the gym floor at the Base.  As well, MARS III serials may be starting early Jan 09, so for the MARS-to-be, We'll meet there, again.


----------



## Goose (17 Jul 2008)

I'll be there for sept 1st as well-  getting sworn in on Aug 18th. Can't wait! Get in shape guys!


----------



## Grando (21 Jul 2008)

Any higher-ups know how many slots are left in the September 1st course?


----------



## newf (14 Aug 2008)

Also starting sept 02, just got the offer today, anyone else starting at this time


----------



## apache2001 (18 Aug 2008)

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> I'll be there for sept 1st as well-  getting sworn in on Aug 18th. Can't wait! Get in shape guys!



Congratulations Jane~Doe.  Today is the day! yehey!


----------



## apache2001 (18 Aug 2008)

Dakal said:
			
		

> I'll be attending the BMOQ in September! Getting sworn in on the 20th in Toronto.
> 
> (DEO MARS Officer, Navy btw)



Congrats Dakal.  I'm also on the same day at the RC.  Are you also going there at 0745hrs?


----------



## WaitingTime (21 Aug 2008)

I am starting September 1st as well.   Already enrolled, flying out on the 30th.  For those of you worrying about spaces.  I really doubt you will be loaded onto this one if you haven't gone through the enrollment ceremony or expect to be within the next few days.  This BMOQ ends one week before the xmas week I believe so if you haven't enrolled or have your enrollment coming up real soon, you probably will be loaded in Jan 09.  (I can't see them doing BMOQ through xmas week)


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Aug 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> This BMOQ ends one week before the xmas week I believe so if you haven't enrolled or have your enrollment coming up real soon, you probably will be loaded in Jan 09.  (I can't see them doing BMOQ through xmas week)



I was told today by both a MCpl and a Capt. (my MCC) at the local CFRC that there will be another BMOQ this year after the Sept. 2 one. Apparently, a couple of courses were cancelled a while back and they have to replace them. I could see them having the Xmas break between IAP and BOTP possibly.


----------



## apache2001 (21 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl just keep the faith ok. ;D  I believe that the only permanent thing in this world is change.


----------



## WaitingTime (21 Aug 2008)

well, xmas break in between IAP and BOTP.  I do not know about that.  If that really is the case, then the CF either keep their trainees in St. Jean during xmas or fly them back home and fly them back to do the course again in the new year?  or maybe you have to pay for your own ticket if you want to go home for xmas?  Would be interesting how they would do it if that is the case.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> well, xmas break in between IAP and BOTP.  I do not know about that.  If that really is the case, then the CF either keep their trainees in St. Jean during xmas or fly them back home and fly them back to do the course again in the new year?  or maybe you have to pay for your own ticket if you want to go home for xmas?  Would be interesting how they would do it if that is the case.



The courses break for the hollidays..........you use your LTA to fly home.

Thats it, thats all


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> well, xmas break in between IAP and BOTP.  I do not know about that.  If that really is the case, then the CF either keep their trainees in St. Jean during xmas or fly them back home and fly them back to do the course again in the new year?  or maybe you have to pay for your own ticket if you want to go home for xmas?  Would be interesting how they would do it if that is the case.



Perhaps it is time you used SEARCH and looked up "Christmas Leave" and "Leave while on Course" and other little topics that cover all of your questions above.


----------



## Damien4166 (22 Aug 2008)

Starting BMQ in Borden Sept 2 - this one runs untill Dec 7.


----------



## Dakal (23 Aug 2008)

I get more excited every day! Only 8 days left until I get to go to hell! (basic)  ;D


----------

